# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  fenix 3, smartwatch, Garmin Ltd., Schaffhausen, Switzerland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Garmin Ltd.

Home page - buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/160512

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> The Fenix 3 is the firm’s third generation flagship model. Perhaps the biggest selling point isn’t functionality, but design. It doesn’t look or feel like an activity tacker. It feels like a high quality sports watch.
> 
> It starts at $500 with a model that comes with a rubber strap and a standard crystal. Spend $600 and get a model that sports a tougher sapphire crystal and a both a metal and rubber strap. They both offer the same features. The more expensive model is used for this review.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the fenix 5 series

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> Garmin fenix 5 series multisport GPS watches are the hard-working, smart-looking wearables that put the best in fitness training and outdoor navigation on your wrist. They’re packed with sport features like wrist-based heart rate1, built-in activity profiles and performance metrics. Plus get advanced navigation functions and full-color mapping on the f?nix 5X model, so you can beat yesterday and be sure of getting back.

----------


## Airicist

Garmin Fenix 6S Pro smartwatch review // Becky Stern

Feb 23, 2020




> The Garmin Fenix 6S smartwatch is the first watch I've worn since the Moto 360.

----------

